# 3GS FREE (on contract) at Best Buy on Friday, December 10



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

For those who are eligible and willing to sign up for a 2-year contract, and don't mind being behind the technological 8-ball, Best Buy is offering up the 8GB iPhone 3GS for $0 out the door (no rebates) this coming friday:

http://gizmodo.com/5709809/best-buy-will-give-you-a-free-iphone-3gs-on-december-10thapparently

I'd still recommend either getting an iPhone 4 or waiting till June for the 5, but this is the biggest discount I've seen on an iOS device.


----------

